# DiRT 3 Patch 1.02



## Own3r (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Vor wenigen Minuten ist der zweite Patch (Version 1.02) für das Spiel DiRT 3 veröffentlicht worden!

Er wird beim Start des Spiels automatische heruntergeladen und installiert.


Changelog:



Resolved an issue which could prevent the user successfully saving with profiles that contained unicode characters.
UI elements are no longer incorrectly displayed in Gymkhana
Improvements to input system, supporting multi-device action maps.  The user can now set button configurations to span multiple devices;  previously a bug would cause these settings to be lost upon game  restart.
Corrected various spelling mistakes across all languages
Reset line corrections to prevent potential ‘out of world’ or ‘driving into crowd’ issues on several tracks
Corrected an issue which could, in rare circumstances, prevent the  display from rendering in the event of 16xCSAA being selected.
Steering wheel no longer jolts to the left in the race reward screen
Removed an incorrect limitation which could cause VSync to lock the refresh rate to 60Hz on a 120Hz system.
Physics output to motion simulators is now correctly faded out at  the end of a race, preventing some situations within which motion would  continue after crossing the finish line.
Adjusted head camera configuration to avoid excessive vibration effects when VSync is disabled.
Front end menu improvements for multi-display systems, correcting a small number of visibility issues.
Improvements to GPU detection, correcting a potential issue which in  some circumstances could prevent SLI scaling operating correctly with  DirectX 11.
Implemented native stereoscopic support for compatible devices.
Inclusion of a benchmarking utility, simplifying the process of gathering performance statistics.
Various stability fixes.
Quelle: PC Patch List - Codemasters Forums​​


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. August 2011)

Ich habe die Steam Version, und bei mir wurde gerade beim Start kein Patch runtergeladen. Kommt doch vermutlich von GfWL oder? Steam selbst lädt auch nichts.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

Ja, der Patch wurde bei mir über GfWL heruntergeladen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. August 2011)

Kannst du mal bitte schauen ob deine Dirt 3.exe die selben eigenschaften hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da steht ja Dateiversion 1.2.0.0 aber bei mir wurde kein Patch via GfWL runter geladen. Da wird man doch normalerweise beim Start darauf hingewiesen das es eine neue Version gibt und ob man die laden will.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

Ich habe alles gleich, nur das Änderungsdatum entspricht bei mir dem Installationsdatum von Dirt 3.


----------



## mkay87 (16. August 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Steam Version, und bei mir wurde gerade beim Start kein Patch runtergeladen. Kommt doch vermutlich von GfWL oder? Steam selbst lädt auch nichts.


 
Doch der Patch ist über Steam verfügbar. Gestern Abend hat es bei mir knapp 350-400MB geladen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Doch der Patch ist über Steam verfügbar. Gestern Abend hat es bei mir knapp 350-400MB geladen.


 OK dann habe ich das nicht mitbekommen. PC war an, nur ich war nicht davor


----------



## BöserMob (15. September 2011)

Habe gestern Dirt3 gekauft und installiert, einen 500mb patch "von hand" installiert konnte mich auch mit meinem live account anmelden, doch dann stand da was von neuer version verfuegbar. Habe auf ja, patch laden geklickt doch der mist wollte einfach nicht weiter laden! -.-
So macht spiele kaufen keinen spass mehr! Hab mir vorgenommen den mist heute wegzuschmeissen... Kann mit jemand hoffnung machen, dass ich noch heute in den rally genuss komme?
Edit: sitz noch auf arbeit, bin erst spaet zu spaet am rechner um alles auszuprobieren was so geht, deshlab um jeden tip dankbar


----------



## Own3r (15. September 2011)

Deinstalliere das Spiel nochmal komplett und dann installierst du es wieder und lässt es beim ersten Spielstart automatisch patchen. Je nach Internetverbindung kann das ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## BöserMob (15. September 2011)

Ok, wird so gemacht! Danke!

Kleine Rückmeldung. Bin zuhause, habe deine Anweisungen befolgt und jetzt läd das Spiel den Patch! Sehr Geil, danke nochmal! 
Möcht nur hoffen, dass auch der zweite funktioniert.... ^^ Bei meinem DSL Light kann ich eh erst morgen testen -.-


----------

